# Shower Tile



## secret1agentman (Mar 8, 2016)

I am planning on removing the plastic shower surround and tile it.    What is the best tile to use?  A certain type of ceramic tile?


----------



## nealtw (Mar 8, 2016)

Pretty much any tile you like. But that isn't the biggest part of that job.


----------



## slownsteady (Mar 8, 2016)

I'll go as far as to say get glazed tile... Although it would be pretty obvious once you started shopping. Larger tiles=less grout, if that helps.


----------



## renoauction (Jul 26, 2016)

We just redid the bathroom and definitely agree to get bigger tiles. Has the added benefit of making the bathroom look bigger as well.


----------



## LoganRivera (Feb 22, 2017)

Bigger tiles would look much beautiful. Once you buy bathroom tiles try to get dark colored one as it won't get dirty so fast.


----------



## Elizabeth Lynn (Jun 4, 2018)

It's up to you based on your room design and your sense of style. I agree though how large tiles can make your space seem larger.


----------

